

President Obama opens public petition to stand up for net neutrality - doctorshady
https://www.barackobama.com/net-neutrality/?utm_campaign=MISC&awesm=ofa.bo_q1fH&utm_medium=socnet&source=socnet_fb_MISC_20141119_bo_net-neutrality_addyourname_1&utm_source=fb&utm_content=20141119_bo_net-neutrality_addyourname_1

======
001sky
In other news:

 _Net Neutrality Emails Reveal a Cozy 'Social Network' Between the FCC and
Telecoms_

[https://news.vice.com/article/net-neutrality-emails-
reveal-a...](https://news.vice.com/article/net-neutrality-emails-reveal-a-
cozy-social-network-between-the-fcc-and-telecoms)

